
11 troubled Web companies: The next Kozmos?  - jasonlbaptiste
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10063020-2.html
======
truebosko
Meebo is looking (or just found) a bigger office. Something tells me they
won't be going away anytime soon

------
MoeDrippins
I'm no expert, but this _reads_ more like 11 Web companies the author would
LIKE to fail.

